# Some pictures of my Plecos



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I managed to take some pictures of my plecos. The other plecos like to hide most of the time lol
Hope you enjoy these pictures and thanks for looking


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Not sure why the pictures did not load on the OP.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Some more pictures -


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking good!! I love that L330


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Dave , nice fish. What is this one? IMG_0083.jpg (3 of 8)


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hitch said:


> Looking good!! I love that L330


Thanks, the L330 is getting big



pingpong said:


> Hi Dave , nice fish. What is this one? IMG_0083.jpg (3 of 8)


Thanks, I have trio of these L15 Peckoltia vittata / Candy Striped Pleco
BTW, you can see the trio in IMG_0397.jpg (3 of 9)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice....I'd be on front of a tank shooting 24x7 with the variety you have...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I am really surprise that you can keep so many in one tank without them killing eat other ...
Very nice. How many L114 do you have?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> nice....I'd be on front of a tank shooting 24x7 with the variety you have...


ya if I ever get my DSLR back from my son who is using it for school I might be able to take better shots



Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, I am really surprise that you can keep so many in one tank without them killing eat other ...
> Very nice. How many L114 do you have?


I only have one that is 8"+ and he is the boss in this tank. This tank is a 65gal tall has the following fishy: 1x L114, 3x L15, 1x L18, 1x L85 or L117(too small to tell), 2x LDA31, 1x L128, 8 peppered cories, 12 angels and few pomacea bridgesii and now there are many of them. This tank is over stocked...I think lol


----------

